# Strange thing happened...



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm a bit of a spaz when it comes to cooking. 

Last night, I had made a pot of soup, and obviously some had spilled over into the burner. I didn't realize this and I put a skillet on the burner to make grilled cheese - as it heated up, the spill gave off some smoke. I turned the vent on quickly and turned the burner off. 

I managed to do all of this without setting the smoke alarm off, so I really don't think the smoke was excessive.

Gracie flipped right out. She ran into the den and got up on the couch with my OH, and she was shaking so bad that it scared both of us. We took her outside for fresh air, opened the windows (even though it didn't seem that bad) and put dinner on hold to watch her and make sure she was okay. 

For a good half an hour, she shook. She buried her little face in a pillow and wouldn't even respond when we talked to her. She acted like she was terrified more than anything, but by her burying her face like that, I think the smoke really bothered her, too. 

She snapped out of it about the time we were considering an emergency vet run.

I know that smoke from a teflon coated pan is dangerous to birds - it will kill them outright. But this wasn't from the skillet, it was from soup spilled into the burner. 

Any thoughts?

It scared me to death.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you get excited when it happened? Maybe she picked up on your excitment and it scared her? Mine hate the fire alarm, the all howl when it goes off, which is fun with the amount of dogs I have, but they never seem to mind just the smoke.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

macy shakes anytime i use the oven, (maybe she doesn't like my cooking, lol)


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

The alarm didn't actually go off...That's how little smoke it was! 

My OH made a big deal over how much she was shaking, so that could have made things worse, but she really looked like she was in distress...Not having problems breathing or anything, just plain old terrified.

It's not that I never set off the smoke alarm, so maybe she associated the smoke with what she thought was coming next and just freaked out!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Is she used to the fan over the oven? I dont use mine often but when I do both my guys run and hide. They do not like the noise from it. It also just could have been that she was afraid of the smoke? Even if it didnt seem like a lot to you it may have worried her?


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't use the fan alot, hardly ever, unless I have something like this come up! And it is awfully loud, so I think you might be onto something!

These little guys sure have their 'monsters in the closet'! Yesterday, I accidentally left the dryer buzzer turned on. I was coming down the stairs, and the load finished drying and the buzzer went off. Both of them completely ran over me trying to get upstairs and hide!


----------

